# The Hatchling



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

Inspired in part by Salvador Dali's "Emergence" http://i105.photobucket.com/albums/m240/davethedead/hatchling/dali-egg.gif, The Hatchling is a prequel to my Pumpkin Baby Monument.

This has been artistically one of the most difficult and involved props I have made, and was to be my $20 prop contest entry. I blew it on the original paintjob, and the repainting took me over budget.


----------



## BoysinBoo (Dec 10, 2007)

Dave,
That is so sad, and elegant that I almost have no words. The lack of motion, yet impression of movement is masterful. No motion, but full of emotion. My hat is off to you.


----------



## claudia (Mar 28, 2009)

*Well done.*

That's actually rather disturbing and poignant. The creature reminds me of Gollum. I applaud your creativity.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers (Jan 25, 2009)

always impressed


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

He's beautiful, Dave. I keep waiting for him to lift his face out of the shell.


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

He does have a sadness to him. Well done !!


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

thats amazing!im kinda glad you didnt enter this,id have no chance..the first pic looks kinda like the things from alien.as said by Boys"my hat is off to you"


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

Super Wicked! Salvador, rest his twisted soul, is smiling!!
(Love the pumpkin seeds touch)


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

I like it dave, kinda has that alien/giger vibe as well.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Yep... Giger's alien was the first thing I thought of... but the muted color scheme just puts a different feel to it. Alive but dead. Sweet.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

wow!!! --- it has all been said , i have no other words, but you just took your work to the next step.


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Damn awesome Dave...Now you have to build the final one in this trilogy..."death"


----------



## Bethene (Jan 19, 2008)

wow, amazing, what a creative mind you have, I have no words, just, wow.


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Great job - as always!


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

And so he is born. Nicely done. Kinda glad I'll never actually see his face.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Wow ..baby to reborn.. 
so cool Dave .


----------



## NoahFentz (May 13, 2007)

two words....art gallery


----------



## Aquayne (Sep 1, 2008)

What is he made of?


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

Aquayne said:


> What is he made of?


the base is wood and the rest is a mixture of very coarse pulp mache and celluclay over a carved foam armature.


----------



## Aquayne (Sep 1, 2008)

It is amazing how you made such course material look so fleshlike.
Beautiful.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

I think I peed my pants. Awesome.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

That's creepy and amazing.


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Just one of MANY reasons why I decided to join this place! AMAZING work as always!!


----------



## PirateChris (Aug 20, 2007)

Such a fan of your work Dave. Awe inspiring.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Dave, that is just too creepy. I love it.


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

So creepy it gave me the shivers. Great work as always!


----------



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

That is fantastic and would go great with my haunt theme this year. That is in the running to be mad propped next year.


----------



## lowdwnrob (Jul 2, 2008)

very cool


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Wow... always amazed at your props!


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

What new hell could possibly coming out of there? Cool!


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Dave, im afraid to be alone with you man. You frighten me. There is something sick and twisted up in that head of yours and I don't want it to get free while I'm around. Nice work though. I'll probably have bad dreams about a pumpkin person coming to get me, thanks ALOT dave.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

I breed birds, and that reminds me of a chick breaking out of it's shell. Some times they die before they finish. I've tried to help them, but they die anyway. They just were not ment to be. That's what I feel about your Hatchling, he just wasn't ment to be.


----------

